# Goodbye Remy



## DeniseJP (Apr 25, 2010)

My turn for a visit to the Rainbow Bridge... I lost Remy, my blue Checkered Giant senior buck... no illness, no distress that I could see other than he was "quieter" than normal... he binkies in his cage and is always nose pressed to the wire for a noserub or some parsley.

Binky free big buddy... March 30, 2009-April 25, 2010... you will not be forgotten. :cry2:bunnyangel2:

The shiny side to my loss is that Roxanne has four does... one solid blue and one marked blue, two marked black does and a marked black buck in their cages... all sired by Remy. I also have his brother Jared, a marked black.

Not a good start to a rainy day.

Denise


----------



## myheart (Apr 25, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, Denise. May Remy live on in his little babies and provide you all of the joy Remy could have given you.

Binky Free at the Bridge, Remy. :rainbow:

myheart


----------



## Saffy (Apr 25, 2010)

Am so, so sorry ... ((hug))


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 25, 2010)

we're sorry to here of your loss. Remy sounded like a very special little man. Our Serena, also a checkered Giant is so active in her hutch that she moves it all over. Never knew that the big bunnies could be so playful. We lost Stewart a couple of weeks ago kind of the same way, just slowed a little but showed no signs of any thing. Rest in peace little man and binky free.


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks... he just turned a year in March... but during his time here he was a great rabbit... friendly (for a CG - rarely growled unless I had to pick him up and then he would settle down)and a character full of himself.

Denise


----------



## Pipp (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh no, so sorry Denise.  I wonder what happened? Heart failure? That would be my guess. Quiet and painless at least. 

:rip: Remy 


sas :sad:


----------



## JimD (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free, Remy!

ray::rainbow:
***see you on the other side***


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Oh no, so sorry Denise.  I wonder what happened? Heart failure? That would be my guess. Quiet and painless at least.
> 
> :rip: Remy
> 
> ...



I do not know - his cage was in the barn... Juliette was a neighbor in sight as well as Grace... he received his normal pellets, timothy hay, was drinking water normally (he and the other CGs in the barn do drink a lot compared to the Hollands....)...I went through his bedding after I cleaned and sterilized his cage and the poops in there were all the normal size...no diarrhea...

When I picked him up, he was cold... but his breath left him in a sigh - must have been trapped on an inhale so I would think your guess of sudden heart failure sounds logical... there was no nasal discharge, no blood anywhere... just was gone. I held him for a bit more and found a spot near my lilac bushes for him, and covered the marker with a large stone. I guess, if one has to go, quick and painless is good... but I was not ready for this one... 

Many thanks for everyone's kind words.

Denise


----------



## kirsterz09 (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss, 
Binky free Remy :angelandbunny:


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 25, 2010)

So, sorry for your lost!! Hugs to ya!!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm so very sorry you lost Remy.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, Denise. 

Remy was such a handsome buck. So truly sorry that you lost him. 

**Hugs**
R.I.P Remy
Binky free over Rainbow Bridge. :rainbow:

Emily


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 25, 2010)

What an awful shock, to lose him just like that .

I'm so sorry, Denise. I'm pleased that you have his and Roxanne's babies at least.

Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 26, 2010)

Denise I'm so sorry to hear that you lost Remy


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 26, 2010)

I am still in shock...the hardest thing is looking at the empty cage... 

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 26, 2010)

:rip:remy. i am sorry to read of such a sudden passing. i hope you will take comfort from his kits - in whom a piece of remy live on.

binky free remy xx


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 26, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> :rip:remy. i am sorry to read of such a sudden passing. i hope you will take comfort from his kits - in whom a piece of remy live on.
> 
> binky free remy xx



Hi Donna:

I have a blue marked daughter of his named Patience and a self blue named Blue Jean Baby as well as black marked daughters Prudence and (Don't Stop the) Prius... and a black marked son named More Sour Diesel aka Diesel (my son's nickname for Remy was " Big Blue Sour Diesel"... which I know has a "meaning" to some college kids... but I drive a diesel truck so the name Diesel is OK).

So, yes, Remy lives on in his kits. They love destroying every box I give to them... it uses up that Checkered Giant energy!

Denise


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Big bunnies are just such a joy, but one that ends all too soon.

Binky On Remy. Give Elliot a big head butt from Tim and me.




Jen


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 28, 2010)

Binky free handsome Remy. I'm so sorry Denise.


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 28, 2010)

I am sure Remy looks great with a set of angel wings...

Many thanks for everyone's kind thoughts and words... it means a lot to me.

Denise


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I know larger bunnies are more prone to heart problems, although we can't tell for sure what happened. Binky free, Remy.


----------



## DeniseJP (May 10, 2010)

Remy's kits are doing well... so I can say he lives on. Missed my first show with them due to my step-dad's passing but I am guessing Remy is hanging with Dad and his favorite cat, Arlo.

I have his littermate Jared, too.

Denise


----------



## jujub793 (May 10, 2010)

sorry about your bunny i'm sure he will be missed


----------

